# Test E/Methadrol Cycle Log



## Tysdon (Apr 19, 2012)

21 yrs old. Been training off and on for about 5 years but only seriously for the last 2. 
I'm 6'2 213lbs about 10% bf. 
Lift stats: 500 DL 385 squat 305 bench 

Diet: 500g carbs, 120g fats, 300 protein. I've   seen people people with a shitload more cals so I'd appreciate thoughts   on this. From what I've read however 300g should be adequate, I have no   problem bumping that up though. 

Cycle:
 1-10 Test E 500mg/wk ( Injecting 2 x Per Week at 250mg each ie; Mon/Thurs ) 
1-4 Methadrol 2caps a day
1-12 HCG 250iu twice a week the first 10 weeks and last 2 500iu 2x a week.
1-10 Aromasin 12.5mg/ED
13-16 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 ED
13-16 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20 ED. 


Ancillaries:
Liv. 52
Animal Flex
 IronMagLabs Advanced Cycle Support 
Nizoral shampoo to curb any hair loss 
Regular vitamins ED, E,C,D etc.  
GAT Jetmass which I already take post w.o 


Training Program: Right now I do a double progression program that is 5   phases each phase being 2 weeks. Incidentally it fits the 10 week cycle   I'm going to do. My lifting partner and I have been doing this and   despite its incredibly high volume (1.5-2 hr training sessions) we have   both been gaining strength and weight at a constant rate. (He is 5'9   245lbs at roughly 12-14% bf for reference) 

 Questions/comments/constructive criticism welcome. I don't start the cycle for about another week so if anyone has something to add or that I should change I can still do that. Thanks!


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Apr 19, 2012)

Im in for results.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this your first cycle?
With a good diet, there is no reason you can't put on at least 20lbs.
Test and Methadrol is powerhouse combo.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 19, 2012)

Will be taking pics/measurements of myself and training partner at start and every 2-3 weeks as well. He is doing exact same cycle but with eq added. Yes first cycle ben. Also do you think 300g is too much too little just right? Its my main source of concern


----------



## DTP (Apr 19, 2012)

obviously in!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

I think 300 is a good number.
A lot of people base protein off of pure bw, but, it should be based off of lean mass. Lean mass is what you are feeding. You aren't trying to feed the fat on your body.
If you are 10% bf, that puts you at 191 lbs of lean mass(roughly), so, you'd be getting over 1.5 per lb of lean mass, which is good.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 19, 2012)

Another question. If I keep my diet fairly clean, which I will be doing, will the combo of test and hcg help me lose a bit of bodyfat along the way? Clearly I don't expect to get ripped up like Gregg Plitt but a 1 or 2% bf loss would be sweet.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

that all depends on your diet. if you keep it clean, you can definitely shed a little bodyfat.
Methadrol is a mass builder, that will illict "wet gains", similar to dbol or anadrol, so, while you may lose some body fat, it wont be as apparent, under the water you will be holding.
You will have a much better assessment of where you're at after PCT.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 20, 2012)

Well its not letting my edit my original post so I guess I'll just post again to add the additional information.

Cycle will be starting May 1st
I'll be updating with thoughts/progress etc. every couple of days. Will have measurements and before pics and will be doing progress pictures of my buddy and me every 2 weeks. 
Gear as well as pct stuff is all from Kalpa Pharmaceuticals through EK. If anyone has any experience with Kalpa lemme know.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 20, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks tasty sir...enjoy the ride. The only thing I was change would be to add another week into your PCT and lower your nolva dose. SD will shut you down HARD. You could do 40 for a couple days, then drop it to 20 and run it like 20/20/20/10/10. I personally like 5-6 week PCT's, but that just me. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

Very well planned out sir. Good job!


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 23, 2012)

UPDATE: I need some help! the gear came in today (pic attached) and I got to cutting up the Aromasin into 12.5mg portions. They are a small white pill with KP engraved into them. Funny thing is though, when I opened up the Nolvadex, they were also a small white pill with KP engraved into them.  The two pills are indistinguishable from one another.  Is this normal with this type of stuff? Or did I just pay a shit ton of money for sugar pills?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 23, 2012)

thats normal, its all white pills from where i get my stuff what source did u use though?


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 23, 2012)

EK. Kalpa Pharmaceuticals is the brand


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 23, 2012)

i woulda went with something better, heard a lot of crap on EK


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 23, 2012)

Well nobody else had what I was looking for, Z was down at the time of order and he doesn't have the AIs/PCT we were looking for. EK was super helpful throughout the whole ordering process I gotta say though. There was a little mixup with payment and they took sort of a "hit" to make me happy.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Apr 23, 2012)

customer service and quality of gear is different though, hope u didnt get underdosed stuff


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 23, 2012)

Another question. If I start noticing gyno symptoms, and I bump the aromasin to 25mg ED, how long do I wait before I add nolva if the aromasin has no effect?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like you did your homework bro. I'm def interested to see how this goes for you. Test+SD on virgin receptors is gonna be the ride of your life.

As far as protein, I've always been one to err on the side of getting too much. I would say 300 g is a bare minimum for you on cycle. I weigh about the same as you and I'll be shooting for 400 on my cycle. 500 g carbs is very good. I have a hard time getting above 400 g carbs in a day but if you can do it more power to ya.

As for the gyno. I hate to say don't worry about it, because it is definately a real concern, but at 500 mg, 12.5 mg aromasin should do the trick to keep E2 at bay. I've gone up to 750 mg/week for 5 or 6 weeks with no AI at all before I started developing symptoms. If it does occur though, bump the Aromasin to 25 mg/ED for a week. If it persists, add 20 mg nolva a day. If it persists still, it's time to get some letro. Just don't mindfuck yourself by checking your nipples out every day and squeezing the shit out of em and shit. Typical rookie mistake and I've been there lol


----------



## rocker44 (Apr 24, 2012)

Training Program: Right now I do a double progression program that is 5   phases each phase being 2 weeks. Incidentally it fits the 10 week cycle   I'm going to do. *My lifting partner and I have been doing this and   despite its incredibly high volume (1.5-2 hr training sessions) we have   both been gaining strength and weight at a constant rate.* (He is 5'9   245lbs at roughly 12-14% bf for reference) 

i dont wana sound like an ass but if your still consistantly gaining strenth and weight, why cycle now ?


----------



## pmlittle7 (Apr 24, 2012)

there is no reason you can't put on at least 20lbs


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2012)

just putting in a good word and hopefully ease your mind a bit, EK has a pretty good rep around here and everything I've gotten from them was legit. My first cycle was dragon pharma test E and genshi dbol and they both worked great. Kalpa is new I think but what little I've heard of them was good. 


Cycle is very well planned though bro and should go well


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 24, 2012)

rocker44 said:


> Training Program: Right now I do a double progression program that is 5   phases each phase being 2 weeks. Incidentally it fits the 10 week cycle   I'm going to do. *My lifting partner and I have been doing this and   despite its incredibly high volume (1.5-2 hr training sessions) we have   both been gaining strength and weight at a constant rate.* (He is 5'9   245lbs at roughly 12-14% bf for reference)
> 
> i dont wana sound like an ass but if your still consistantly gaining strenth and weight, why cycle now ?



Most of what I posted was a copy paste from an original post I did some months back when I was planning the cycle. I changed the cycle and ancillaries and updated the weight numbers but I kept the rest the same just out of laziness I suppose. As of now we have pretty much hit a plateau. I'm putting on weight a LOT slower now that I've broken past 210.




Digitalash said:


> just putting in a good word and hopefully ease  your mind a bit, EK has a pretty good rep around here and everything  I've gotten from them was legit. My first cycle was dragon pharma test E  and genshi dbol and they both worked great. Kalpa is new I think but  what little I've heard of them was good.
> 
> 
> Cycle is very well planned though bro and should go well


 
Thanks bro. This cycle is mostly based off of your advice.




Diesel618 said:


> Looks like you did your homework bro. I'm def  interested to see how this goes for you. Test+SD on virgin receptors is  gonna be the ride of your life.
> 
> As far as protein, I've always been one to err on the side of getting  too much. I would say 300 g is a bare minimum for you on cycle. I weigh  about the same as you and I'll be shooting for 400 on my cycle. 500 g  carbs is very good. I have a hard time getting above 400 g carbs in a  day but if you can do it more power to ya.
> 
> As for the gyno. I hate to say don't worry about it, because it is  definately a real concern, but at 500 mg, 12.5 mg aromasin should do the  trick to keep E2 at bay. I've gone up to 750 mg/week for 5 or 6 weeks  with no AI at all before I started developing symptoms. If it does occur  though, bump the Aromasin to 25 mg/ED for a week. If it persists, add  20 mg nolva a day. If it persists still, it's time to get some letro.  Just don't mindfuck yourself by checking your nipples out every day and  squeezing the shit out of em and shit. Typical rookie mistake and I've  been there lol



Awesome thanks man. Lol the 500g carbs is the easy part. Rice and low fat pop tarts. How the fuck you're gonna eat 400g of protein is a mystery to me haha getting used to eating 300 right now is a biotch. I have been keeping it in the 220-270 range and just the 300 minimum requirement is a dickton of food.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't fear the shakes. I have 3 a day.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2012)

shakes are cheating!!





jk I have like 10lbs of whey left over from a 25lb box I ordered from trueprotein, recession whey deal can't beat it 

add olive oil, peanut butter and ground oats and it's actually a damn good bulking meal


----------



## Tysdon (May 1, 2012)

and so it begins. Had to wait a few more days than I anticipated because my lifting partner had some life stuff to deal with and we wanted to make sure we didnt have any distractions on cycle. Took my first Methadrol this morning. Will be pinning test and hcg and taking second pill before I lift tonight. Anxious as fuck to pin but also super excited to get this shit started. Will post pics and measurements late tonight


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 1, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> and so it begins. Had to wait a few more days than I anticipated because my lifting partner had some life stuff to deal with and we wanted to make sure we didnt have any distractions on cycle. Took my first Methadrol this morning. Will be pinning test and hcg and taking second pill before I lift tonight. Anxious as fuck to pin but also super excited to get this shit started. Will post pics and measurements late tonight



Lookin forward to results


----------



## Tysdon (May 1, 2012)

Alright so first pin was nerve racking lol. I thought at first I was going to have to pin myself in the quad but my buddy actually wanted to pin each other in the ass (no homo) so we did that which made it way easier for me. The HCG was a breeze tho, didnt even feel that fucker. By the way noone ever told me it takes 9 hours to draw a ML of test with a 25 gauge needle lol that shit was a learning experience. Felt like I had a little "bump" after injection but no pain going in or anything and now its a few hours later and it just feels like a light bruise (is this normal?) Felt like I got extra pumped/vascular today but thats most likely placebo. I look forward to the test and methadrol actually kicking in and giving me that "superman" feeling. "Before" pics up tomorrow


----------



## DTP (May 2, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Alright so first pin was nerve racking lol. I thought at first I was going to have to pin myself in the quad but my buddy actually wanted to pin each other in the ass



Sounds like an enjoyable night. Did you guys at least light some candles?

Excited for results!


----------



## unclem (May 2, 2012)

wats a good carb amount to take for a guy 260? sorry not hogging just asking a quest? your program looks great. but why pin test e or cyp mon-thurs, i only pin q5-7 days, anyway gtg job.


----------



## Tysdon (May 2, 2012)

Were pinning every 3rd day. And holy shit!! My ass feel like I got shot with a .50 cal. Is this much pain normal? Its sore as shit like I got a huge bruise but I don't see any visual signs of anything.


----------



## Tysdon (May 2, 2012)

Seriously!! My damn ass is sore as shit it hurts to sit down.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 2, 2012)

It's probably normal. Virgin muscle is always going to be sore the first few pins. If you're pinning in the glutes you may want to use a 1 1/2 in needle. I assume since you said its a 25 g that it's a 1 in. That may be why you got a bump, because you didn't get deep enough. I use 25X1's on my delts and quads and 22X1.5's on my glutes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

I like quads personally, if its a bit painful you can at least sit 

It does get better though, I've been pinning quads at least once a week for over a year (cruisin) and if I didn't remember which one I did last I'd have no idea


----------



## Tysdon (May 2, 2012)

Awesome and nah they're 25g 1.5in


----------



## Tysdon (May 3, 2012)

** Pics and Updated Stats**
Weight: 215
BP: 141/72 HR:90
Neck:16.25in
Chest:46in
Bicep:16.5in
Forearm:13in
Waist:36in
Hip:41in
Quad:26.25
Calf:16in

Pics have chunks and shit missing because file sizes were too large

Pinned on Tuesday and my glute is still sore as FUARK. Haven't felt the methadrol or the test kick in yet, but then again its only been 2 days lol so I dont expect anything till at least next Tuesday. Probably the placebo effect but I definitely went harder in the gym the last two days. Eating has been going well, getting in 6 meals a day with a minimum of 50g per meal so I'm getting at least 300g a day. Carbs are fine too, although I've been "on the go" a lot this past week so I've been eating a little dirtier than I want. 5/6 meals are quality though. Other than that not much more to report, just wanted to get these pics and stats up.  I know how boring and annoying a log is when you don't have pics or measurements to reference. 

As a side note.. I felt like I was Jay Cutler hitting those poses flexing every muscle.. then I looked at the pictures and realized I look like an autistic kid acting like a bodybuilder soooo.. excuse the shitty ass form lol these are just for reference. Tried to get a few angles for ya.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 3, 2012)

You got a nice wide frame my man, you should blow up nicely.


----------



## Tysdon (May 5, 2012)

Heated the syringe up last night before pin and WOW huge difference. Pain went down by a factor of 10. The first one I woke up feeling like I got fucking shot. This one just feels a little bruised. Totally manageable. I highly recommend this for anyone with pip. Also shook the bottle a bunch before I drew, no clue if that does shit but I was trying everything lol


----------



## Tysdon (May 19, 2012)

Update

So I've done about six pins now, 2 in each glutes and 2 in the left delt. Every time the area gets swollen and red with pitting edema and hurts like a MOTHERFUCKER. for about 5-8 days. Its never hot and it always gets less every day which makes me confident its not infected (im always swabbing the shit out of everything and pinning correctly dont worry) Everyone says how smooth Kalpa is and calls me a liar and shit but I'm over here living it.. no reason for me to exaggerate or make shit up. Its middle of week three, I stopped the methadrol at the end of week 2 because my blood pressure was getting crazy and I started feeling like shit every time I took it.  I haven't felt that "superman" feeling or any increase in appetite. Actually if anything I've noticed a decrease in appetite especially in the mornings. I initially blew up to 224ish because of water weight but now after a couple weeks of aromasin and almost a week of no methadrol ive dried back out but kept my weight at around 221-224 depending on the day. So far I couldn't tell you if I was injecting fuckin water or steroids into my ass every 3 days but I'll wait another week and a half to be safe. Updated pics will be coming soon. Tonight if my delt doesnt blow the fuck up by tonight or in 5 days when the swelling is over. I'll be getting blood test in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

If it's painful that most likely means theres a fair amount of hormone in it. I'm pretty sure oil and BA alone wouldn't be painful much if any, unless the BA was quite high I guess. It's too early to tell, bloodwork is a great idea. Post it in the lab test section when you get it. Sorry if I missed it but how many cals are you eating per day? Comin up on week 4 your test will be kickin soon, since you didn't kickstart (at least fully) upping cals too much might've caused some fat gain. You can start bumping it up now though if you haven't already. Also you could continue the methadrol at a lower dose, or "pulse" it just on workout days so you don't have to waste it.


----------



## cactus-pits (May 19, 2012)

I'm taking a seat for this log..looks interesting


----------



## Tysdon (May 19, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> If it's painful that most likely means theres a fair amount of hormone in it. I'm pretty sure oil and BA alone wouldn't be painful much if any, unless the BA was quite high I guess. It's too early to tell, bloodwork is a great idea. Post it in the lab test section when you get it. Sorry if I missed it but how many cals are you eating per day? Comin up on week 4 your test will be kickin soon, since you didn't kickstart (at least fully) upping cals too much might've caused some fat gain. You can start bumping it up now though if you haven't already. Also you could continue the methadrol at a lower dose, or "pulse" it just on workout days so you don't have to waste it.



Ya man I tried just taking it 1 cap a day but after a couple hours I would get this bangin headache and a "foggy" sort of feeling. I just decided that I would stop taking it to be safe. I pinned last night around 8pm and went to sleep around 2am.. I sweat so much during the night I thought I pissed myself everytime I woke up lol. Even without taking the methadrol sometimes my head feels like my bp is high but not nearly as bad as with the methadrol.  oh and I dont have an exact calorie count as I haven't put it into a calculator but I get between 275-325g of protein a day roughly 500g of carbs. and a limit of 150g of fats. 50g of which are always quality fats. I just put the limit there so I can have a cheeseburger or whatever when I'm on the go. I lower carbs a bit on off days, probably getting around 300 (not sure if this is a good thing, but always heard that carb cycling is good)


----------



## Tysdon (May 22, 2012)

Got a copy of my last hormone panel. It was in 2010 but its the latest one I have. I haven't taken anything that would mess with my hormones so these should be approximately what they were before I started cycle. I'll use this one to compare with my blood test ill be taking in a couple of weeks. I'd appreciate some input on if these levels are normal. I'll also post this up in the lab testing forum to get a better consensus but since this is my log and I wanted all the info centralized here I'm also putting it here.

FSH: 5.7
LH: 4.0
Estradiol: 33
Testosterone Total: 521
Free Testosterone: 128.7


----------



## Vibrant (May 22, 2012)

Pretty good levels IMO.


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 2, 2012)

Well Ive been trying to get pics up in this bitch for the last week and a half but I've been pinning delts and have a goofy ass swell in my delts that I think would kinda beat the point of taking a pic. So I promise as soon as the swelling is down in the delts I'll post progress pics. As far as the gear goes, I get some good PIP now. Not as bad as at first but my shit is definitely sore for a few days after a pin so I know that it's strong. I'm coming up on week five though and I have yet to feel any sort of "superman" feeling or go any harder in the gym. I also don't feel any hungrier, in fact maybe less hungry than usual in the morning. However I am still hungry enough to get 275-325g of protein per day. That being said, I have dried out, leaned up a tiny bit, but I don't gain any fucking weight... I have been at 221-223 no matter what basically since I started. I was 224-225 the second week on Methadrol but since I've dropped that I have stayed at 221-223 without fail. I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong. Strength gains are there but nothing freaky like 50 lbs on bench or something. Overall I'm not really impressed with the results for all the bullshit I have to do and the sides I'm dealing with. Maybe I just expected too much, but I thought going from 215lbs-230lbs wouldn't be outrageous to expect on 10 weeks of Test E. Still have 5 weeks left but well see. The trend doesnt look good.


----------



## greg24v (Jun 2, 2012)

i started my methadrol extreme within a couple days of when you started yours so ive been following your log to see how youve felt and what kind of results youve gotten from it....and i can say i feel the EXACT same way about methadrol extreme! its made me feel like shit, not much if any gains at all, big headache and overall sick type feeling, not hungry much...overall idk i wish i didnt waste the money on it because of how its made me feel and with other logs ive read people were gainin a bunch of mass from is, getting real vascular and superman type feeling, i didnt feel good at all on it.


----------



## twistedsteel (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm doing a test c/Methadrol cycle as well. I'm getting some nosebleeds but getting the benefits to go along with the sides, though. I'm up 7 lbs in a week and already pushing more weight. Makes me feel a little lethargic but that's about it. I'm hoping my results when the test c kicks in will be as profound..


----------



## twistedsteel (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm doing a test c/Methadrol cycle as well. I'm getting some nosebleeds but getting the benefits to go along with the sides, though. I'm up 7 lbs in a week and already pushing more weight. Makes me feel a little lethargic but that's about it. I'm hoping my results when the test c kicks in will be as profound..


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Well Ive been trying to get pics up in this bitch for the last week and a half but I've been pinning delts and have a goofy ass swell in my delts that I think would kinda beat the point of taking a pic. So I promise as soon as the swelling is down in the delts I'll post progress pics. As far as the gear goes, I get some good PIP now. Not as bad as at first but my shit is definitely sore for a few days after a pin so I know that it's strong. I'm coming up on week five though and I have yet to feel any sort of "superman" feeling or go any harder in the gym. I also don't feel any hungrier, in fact maybe less hungry than usual in the morning. However I am still hungry enough to get 275-325g of protein per day. That being said, I have dried out, leaned up a tiny bit, but I don't gain any fucking weight... I have been at 221-223 no matter what basically since I started. I was 224-225 the second week on Methadrol but since I've dropped that I have stayed at 221-223 without fail. I honestly don't know what I'm doing wrong. Strength gains are there but nothing freaky like 50 lbs on bench or something. Overall I'm not really impressed with the results for all the bullshit I have to do and the sides I'm dealing with. Maybe I just expected too much, but I thought going from 215lbs-230lbs wouldn't be outrageous to expect on 10 weeks of Test E. Still have 5 weeks left but well see. The trend doesnt look good.



most orals kill your appetite 
and are you still heating your testosterone  b4 you inject? that might explain the pain..


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 4, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> most orals kill your appetite
> and are you still heating your testosterone  b4 you inject? that might explain the pain..



Yeah I run it under hot water for 30-45 seconds but whether I do that or not it still hurts lol. The pain isn't nearly as bad as it was in the beginning but I still get some decent pip. I also stopped taking the oral at start of week 3 and its week 5 now.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Yeah I run it under hot water for 30-45 seconds but whether I do that or not it still hurts lol. The pain isn't nearly as bad as it was in the beginning but I still get some decent pip. I also stopped taking the oral at start of week 3 and its week 5 now.



maybe try pinning after a shower.. the steam might help


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 5, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> maybe try pinning after a shower.. the steam might help



Not an option as I pin at a buddy's house before we lift. Its cool though I've gotten used to the pain.


As an update. I am STILL staying at 221-223 lbs. I can't figure it out. I'm definitely eating what would be considered a bulking quantity of protein even if I was somehow miscalculating what I'm eating (which I'm not). As I said I have leaned out a tiny bit and my muscles look a bit harder and fuller but I'm not "blowing up" and I still don't have any kind of "superman" feeling or ANY out of the ordinary feeling at all. Strength has gone up a little bit but again nothing dramatic.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Not an option as I pin at a buddy's house before we lift. Its cool though I've gotten used to the pain.
> 
> 
> As an update. I am STILL staying at 221-223 lbs. I can't figure it out. I'm definitely eating what would be considered a bulking quantity of protein even if I was somehow miscalculating what I'm eating (which I'm not). As I said I have leaned out a tiny bit and my muscles look a bit harder and fuller but I'm not "blowing up" and I still don't have any kind of "superman" feeling or ANY out of the ordinary feeling at all. Strength has gone up a little bit but again nothing dramatic.



has the test "kicked in" yet?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 8, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Its cool though I've gotten used to the pain.


I have tried only two manufacturers.  The first one gave me pain and grotesque swelling.  The second one did not.  I tossed the first one out after the fourth pin and will not use that brand again.

There is no excuse for that.

Do you think this is happening to US TRT patients on their scripts?  Not a chance!  Find another source.


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 8, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> I have tried only two manufacturers.  The first one gave me pain and grotesque swelling.  The second one did not.  I tossed the first one out after the fourth pin and will not use that brand again.
> 
> There is no excuse for that.
> 
> Do you think this is happening to US TRT patients on their scripts?  Not a chance!  Find another source.



Thats what I figured but a shit load of people on here have used Kalpa brand before and suck its dick hard saying they have zero pip etc. etc. I just chalked it up to being a first time user.


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, I haven't had pic updates yet because my shoulders have been almost constantly fucked up and swollen and weird looking but to satiate curiosity I'll update with measurements.

Neck: 16.5  +.25in
Chest: 47 +1in
Bicep: 16.75  +.25in
Forearm: 13.25 +.25in
Waist: 36 +/-0in
Hip:42 +1in
Quad: 27 +.75in
Calf: 16.25 +25.in


Overall I suppose decent gains so far. Was hoping for slightly better but gaining is gaining


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 11, 2012)

Bumping for anyone with similar experiences on whether these are legit gains on cycle or not


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 12, 2012)

I imagine it's hard to train with the injection sites being sore as hell.
That happened to me ...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 12, 2012)

your ass is a virgin.. you say?


----------



## maged (Jun 13, 2012)

either u are not eating or the gear is bunk!!! there is no third option!!!


----------



## maimunek (Jun 13, 2012)

I did the methadrol stack last year and after the second week I gained over 10 lbs plus my strength was crazy. If you're combining it with test E, then your results should be at least doubled. I am currently in my 3rd week of Super DMZ with 500 test E. In the 1st week, I put 3lbs, 2nd 5lbs more, and in the middle of 3rd week I'm 10lbs plus from the begining.  Stregth is going up every day. You must eat a lot, add protein and creatine as well.


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 15, 2012)

maimunek said:


> I did the methadrol stack last year and after the second week I gained over 10 lbs plus my strength was crazy. If you're combining it with test E, then your results should be at least doubled. I am currently in my 3rd week of Super DMZ with 500 test E. In the 1st week, I put 3lbs, 2nd 5lbs more, and in the middle of 3rd week I'm 10lbs plus from the begining.  Stregth is going up every day. You must eat a lot, add protein and creatine as well.



Ok well if you read the log I stopped the methadrol the second week and I dont have Super DMZ so..
I also supplement with protein and creatine. As stated in the log..


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 15, 2012)

eat more calories


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 15, 2012)

You still have not gained anything ??
how many shots have you done so far ?


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

Just read this entire thread... Very scary considering I just recently started my 4th cycle using test from KP from EK... I can tell you first hand from an experienced user.... KP has given me the WORST pip(post injection pain).  I've done axio labs years back, GenShi, and even dragon Pharma last cycle, no PIP at all....... This KP stuff has me in bed for 3-4 days after each injection.  Tomorrow will be the start of week2 but I don't know if I even want to continue.  I pinned my quads and they are extremely tender to the touch, slightly bruised, and I can't even walk!  I also have flu like symptoms.

Like I said this isn't my first cycle and I have been following the same procedure as I did in my previous cycles.... I don't know what else I can blame it on, other than the gear itself.  I've been searching for hours on end, and this is the only thread where the user is having similar PIP, every other thread is people raving about how great KP gear is??? Someone help...


----------



## maged (Jun 18, 2012)

the gear is bunk imo


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 18, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> Just read this entire thread... Very scary considering I just recently started my 4th cycle using test from KP from EK... I can tell you first hand from an experienced user.... KP has given me the WORST pip(post injection pain).  I've done axio labs years back, GenShi, and even dragon Pharma last cycle, no PIP at all....... This KP stuff has me in bed for 3-4 days after each injection.  Tomorrow will be the start of week2 but I don't know if I even want to continue.  I pinned my quads and they are extremely tender to the touch, slightly bruised, and I can't even walk!  I also have flu like symptoms.
> 
> Like I said this isn't my first cycle and I have been following the same procedure as I did in my previous cycles.... I don't know what else I can blame it on, other than the gear itself.  I've been searching for hours on end, and this is the only thread where the user is having similar PIP, every other thread is people raving about how great KP gear is??? Someone help...



Yeah dude I have been getting some hardcore fuckin PIP. Its gotten better in the glutes but I just did right delt on friday and my right arm is FUCKED lol. Any time I even try to say that I get PIP from Kalpa in another thread I get negged and cussed out. I think some sketchy shit is going on. I'm getting a blood test this week to tell if the gear / AI which I both got from KP is bunk. Well see what happens after the blood test.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Yeah dude I have been getting some hardcore fuckin PIP. Its gotten better in the glutes but I just did right delt on friday and my right arm is FUCKED lol. Any time I even try to say that I get PIP from Kalpa in another thread I get negged and cussed out. I think some sketchy shit is going on. I'm getting a blood test this week to tell if the gear / AI which I both got from KP is bunk. Well see what happens after the blood test.



how did the test results come out?


----------



## Tysdon (Jul 5, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> how did the test results come out?



Posted in lab test section  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/166099-blood-test-results-kalpa.html


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 6, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Posted in lab test section  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/166099-blood-test-results-kalpa.html



so test = legit 

have you gained weight yet?


----------



## Tysdon (Jul 17, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> so test = legit
> 
> have you gained weight yet?



i got up to 224. but thats it


----------

